# Canadian Non-Resident Car Insurance Certificate



## WinniWoman (Feb 19, 2016)

I was reading on WIKI Travel that you should have the above when driving in Canada. I had never heard this before. We have been to Canada twice- once just recently for a day. We didn't have this and crossed the border.

We will be in Quebec City for 3 days in June. Do we need to have this? Here is what Wiki Travel said:


"Drivers of American cars will need to carry a Canadian Non-Resident Insurance Certificate in addition to their standard insurance card and must be prepared to present both documents for inspection. The Certificate comes in the form of a yellow paper card which can only be issued by foreign insurers who are authorized to do business in Canada.

Canada has some of the highest levels of minimum auto insurance coverage in the world: $200,000 in all provinces except Quebec and Nova Scotia (which are $50,000 and $500,000 respectively.)

Since most US states have insurance minimums under $50,000 and some states do not require insurance at all, the non-resident certificate signifies that your insurance company will cover you up to provincial mandatory limits while driving in Canada (which the company was required to agree to as a condition of doing business in Canada). Rules regarding the issuing of this certificate vary widely depending on which carrier you have. GEICO and AAA will issue a certificate valid for the entire term of your policy if you ask for it. Liberty Mutual and Progressive will only issue a certificate with advance approval for a specific date range, and some insurance companies (especially smaller local insurance companies in non-border states) will not cover you in Canada at all. If you are planning on driving into Canada, its very important to talk to your insurance company as soon as you know you'll be going so they can print up the certificate (if they offer it) and mail it to you. "

In terms of money, we will be using our credit card mostly, but do most places accept US currency? Or, should we exchange somewhere- banks or other?

And- what about the language? Do most speak English? We are very wet behind the ears with foreign travel. We don't know French and aren't about to learn.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 19, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> I was reading on WIKI Travel that you should have the above when driving in Canada. I had never heard this before. We have been to Canada twice- once just recently for a day. We didn't have this and crossed the border.
> 
> We will be in Quebec City for 3 days in June. Do we need to have this? Here is what Wiki Travel said:
> 
> ...



English in Quebec varies dramatically, you can probably get by most places with pointing, etc. One comment - people who are travelling internationally for the first time often speak louder when they're not being understood - this doesn't help, and will frustrate the person you're talking to. 

Credit cards are accepted almost everywhere (Amex less so). Touristy places will usually accept US currency, but the exchange rate you get will be terrible. Better to get at least some CAD at an exchange place either at the US or in Canada. 

I can't help with car insurance (I have Canadian insurance, and everyone I know carries at least $1MM of liability).


----------



## Luanne (Feb 19, 2016)

Interesting.  We had a rental car in Vancouver for 9 days and didn't have this, didn't even know about it.  We were fine.


----------



## tashamen (Feb 19, 2016)

We've been driving up to Canada about twice a year for the last decade, and have never gotten this insurance certificate, nor has anyone ever asked for one.  Then again we've never been involved in an accident there.

We generally use our debit cards to take Canadian dollars out of an ATM, though we also bring a small amount that we exchanged for at our hometown bank, which always has Canadian dollars.

Most folks in Montreal and Mont Tremblant retail occupations (hotels, stores, and restaurants) speak English and are gracious about it if you attempt at least to say "bonjour" before launching into English.  However, in Quebec City there can be more of a challenge in some smaller establishments.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 19, 2016)

There are just a few phrases that you should use when traveling to french speaking areas

Just these few phrases help a lot

http://www.fluentu.com/french/blog/useful-french-phrases-for-travelers/


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm vacationing at a resort in Quebec this week and can speak passable French.  Many of these phrases in this piece you would not use in Quebec.  #4 on the list is just too much of a mouthful for the uninitiated to memorize.  But it certainly is helpful to learn a few words and phrases to make your travels easier.
In France you can be understood employing 'Frenglish' say 'le shopping' or 'le parking'.  Try and they will respond better


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 22, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> I was reading on WIKI Travel that you should have the above when driving in Canada. I had never heard this before. We have been to Canada twice- once just recently for a day. We didn't have this and crossed the border.
> 
> We will be in Quebec City for 3 days in June. Do we need to have this? Here is what Wiki Travel said:
> 
> ...



Never heard of it 
My Mom was from KW ( Kitchener - Waterloo ) and moved to NY when married in 1952 .  My parents drove every year to a family cottage using
New York state plates and insurance .I plan to fly Toronto to Laguardia  sometime in June and drive my Dad's car 13 hrs  again this summer- so he has wheels for local driving .
Never been asked by Canadian Border Services

We do have to have ( in the vehicle ) a 3x4 inch  (pink ) piece of paper showing the insurance company and coverage end date and  the vehicle registration if stopped by law enforcement  etc.
I think New York State requires a similar documents  in the vehicle


----------



## Chrisky (Feb 23, 2016)

As far as I know a US citizen driving into Canada should have a proof of ownership card for their vehicle, and proof of insurance.  I have never heard of this certificate, but you would definitely need some sort of letter from your insurance company proving that you are insured for comprehensive and collision.  Make sure your insurance does cover you and your vehicle for travel into Canada, some US companies do not.
http://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/country/canada.html


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 23, 2016)

Chrisky said:


> As far as I know a US citizen driving into Canada should have a proof of ownership card for their vehicle, and proof of insurance.  I have never heard of this certificate, but you would definitely need some sort of letter from your insurance company proving that you are insured for comprehensive and collision.  Make sure your insurance does cover you and your vehicle for travel into Canada, some US companies do not.
> http://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/country/canada.html



Do you mean take the title for the car with us? I feel a bit uneasy traveling with that. Maybe I could take a copy of it?

Maybe I will take a copy of our insurance policy.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 23, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> Do you mean take the title for the car with us? I feel a bit uneasy traveling with that. Maybe I could take a copy of it?
> 
> Maybe I will take a copy of our insurance policy.



We just travel with a copy of our insurance card. That provides the information needed.

Also, if you are driving your own card you should have proof of registration in the car with you, I would think that would be sufficient.


----------



## theo (Feb 25, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> I was reading on WIKI Travel that you should have the above when driving in Canada. I had never heard this before. We have been to Canada twice- once just recently for a day. We didn't have this and crossed the border.
> 
> We will be in Quebec City for 3 days in June. Do we need to have this? Here is what Wiki Travel said:
> 
> ...



1. Our insurance agent provides this non-resident insurance card to us each year. Since you also live in a state abutting Canada, I'm betting that yours will do likewise upon request and likely knows the drill well.

2. Use credit card when you can; currency valuation adjustment will take place later in the cc billing. 
If you use U.S. Dollars where accepted, you may get inadvertently "stiffed" in receiving change; *mathematically* correct perhaps, but not *value* correct, since the U.S. dollar is worth considerably more at the present time and you'll obviously receive change in CDN currency. You can (and probably should) exchange some cash once you're in Canada for "walking around money", reversing the process upon return.

3. In Quebec City, you'll find some folks who will not go out of their way to speak English with you, even though they are perfectly capable of doing so. The whole bilingual gig can be taken to extremes by some. 
A little French phrase book with phonetic pronunciation guide and a friendly demeanor will go a long way toward showing that you are making a genuine effort and not just being the proverbial  "ugly American".
Quebec City is a worthwhile visit. Good move in adding it to your itinerary. Enjoy!


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 25, 2016)

Should I get Canadian money in the US or wait until we get there? I was thinking it might be good to just have a little on us already when entering so we have some before we can get to a bank. One less thing to do since only there a few days.

I guess I will just call our insurance agent and see what she says.

Thanks for all the great replies!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 26, 2016)

*no pennies from heaven*

FYI -Canada no longer uses pennies in cash transactions . If the bill is .98 you give a loonie and get no change and if the bill is .97 they give you a nickel back 
It took a bit of getting used to -but works great and saves your pockets from wearing out from carrying all that copper.
Credit card and debit transactions are billed as shown - actual .

the pennies were/are being removed from circulation when they reach a bank 
I assume the Canadian Mint / government melts them down and sells the scrap metal.
Start date was ?? -two years ago - and at that point I believe it was costing more money to make new pennies than the face value.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 26, 2016)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> FYI -Canada no longer uses pennies in cash transactions . If the bill is .98 you give a loonies and get no change and if the bill is .97 they give you a nickel back
> It took a bit of getting used to -but works great and saves your pockets from wearing out from carrying all that copper.
> Credit card and debit transactions are billed as shown - actual .
> 
> ...



Thanks. Good to know! Darn- I collect pennies- pre-1981- and all others, as well as nickels! LOL!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 26, 2016)

Mary Ann, I suspect there will be a Canadian bank ATM very near the border crossing where you can get a stash of currency. If you get it from your US bank it will cost more.

As to the insurance card, if you carry the policy limits info from your US insurance, and those limits meet/exceed those required in the Canadian province where you will be, I wouldn't sweat what color the paper is.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 26, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Mary Ann, I suspect there will be a Canadian bank ATM very near the border crossing where you can get a stash of currency. If you get it from your US bank it will cost more.
> 
> As to the insurance card, if you carry the policy limits info from your US insurance, and those limits meet/exceed those required in the Canadian province where you will be, I wouldn't sweat what color the paper is.
> 
> Jim



Thanks, Jim!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 26, 2016)

*paper colour*

As to the insurance card, if you carry the policy limits info from your US insurance, and those limits meet/exceed those required in the Canadian province where you will be, I wouldn't sweat what color the paper is.

Jim[/QUOTE]
As for the paper colour detail 

when I listed paper colour I meant to say " Ontario " owners get a card from their insurance company that is on pink paper .
Colloquially - people in Ontario will say that the cop  pulled them over and wanted to see " the title and pink slip" ( ie their proof of insurance for the vehicle )

If your visiting from "the states " or any other province - just have proof of vehicle insurance
and vehicle registration info.

********
and if job terminated - the cop does not want THAT pink slip . 
because that means your on the pogey 

*******
Mary Ann - when you find the money machine -- then head to the beer store and buy a two four. 
actually in Quebec you can buy beer and wine in grocery stores and most depanniers  ( ie any local convenience store ) -- unlike Ontario


----------



## Chrisky (Feb 27, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> Do you mean take the title for the car with us? I feel a bit uneasy traveling with that. Maybe I could take a copy of it?
> 
> Maybe I will take a copy of our insurance policy.



In Canada if /or when you are stopped by police, you have to have a copy of your car registration (issued by the motor vehicle dept. that issues your license) and a copy of your car insurance which has your insurance company name and your policy number.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 27, 2016)

Chrisky said:


> In Canada if /or when you are stopped by police, you have to have a copy of your car registration (issued by the motor vehicle dept. that issues your license) and a copy of your car insurance which has your insurance company name and your policy number.



I think it's the same in the U.S.  We are usually also asked for a driver's license.  However dh was stopped in Texas on a recent trip and he was asked for proof of insurance, but NOT his registration.  I was surprised as it has always been license and registration in the past.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 27, 2016)

Luanne said:


> I think it's the same in the U.S.  We are usually also asked for a driver's license.  However dh was stopped in Texas on a recent trip and he was asked for proof of insurance, but NOT his registration.  I was surprised as it has always been license and registration in the past.



Possibly because back in the olden days, the only way a police officer would know that a vehicle was registered to the driver was to see the paper registration. Today, with in car computer terminals, as soon as he ran the license number, before he even makes a vehicle stop, the information of who the license plate is registered to is on his screen. The insurance info, otoh, is not. He has to see the insurance proof card.

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Feb 27, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Possibly because back in the olden days, the only way a police officer would know that a vehicle was registered to the driver was to see the paper registration. Today, with in car computer terminals, as soon as he ran the license number, before he even makes a vehicle stop, the information of who the license plate is registered to is on his screen. The insurance info, otoh, is not. He has to see the insurance proof card.
> 
> Jim



I guess it just shows how long it's been since dh or I have been pulled over. 

P.S.  Officer said he clocked him going 80 in a 75 zone, ended up just giving him a warning citation.  Since there were plenty of other cars going the same speed (or faster) I think we got targeted because we had an out of state license.  Dh says he thinks the officer was just bored.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 27, 2016)

Chrisky said:


> In Canada if /or when you are stopped by police, you have to have a copy of your car registration (issued by the motor vehicle dept. that issues your license) and a copy of your car insurance which has your insurance company name and your policy number.



Yes- we always have that in our car as it is required in the USA


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 27, 2016)

It's funny- when we entered Quebec Province last summer- they stopped us and searched our car because of my husband's pistol carry permit.

But on the way back that day- upon entering the USA from Quebec Province- they did not stop us or search the car at all. Just a pleasant hello from the border patrol guy!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 27, 2016)

Just curious, how did the Quebec police, or was it RCMP- know your husband has a carry permit? 

Back in my working (driving) days, I was crossing into British Columbia and the RCMP asked very pointed questions about firearms simply because of my Idaho drivers license, and said it was "because lots of Idaho folks have guns." Which may be true (I do), but wouldn't carry one in a commercial vehicle, across state/int'l boundaries, against numerous laws & company policy at the time.

The dogs went through the vehicle, and I was allowed to proceed. Same deal as you crossing back into US. Welcome home!

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 28, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Just curious, how did the Quebec police, or was it RCMP- know your husband has a carry permit?
> 
> Back in my working (driving) days, I was crossing into British Columbia and the RCMP asked very pointed questions about firearms simply because of my Idaho drivers license, and said it was "because lots of Idaho folks have guns." Which may be true (I do), but wouldn't carry one in a commercial vehicle, across state/int'l boundaries, against numerous laws & company policy at the time.
> 
> ...



It was the border police. I think it comes up when they run the driver's license.


----------

